# Arrowsmith



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, not the band, the guy who hand crafts custom wood arrows. That'd be me! 8)

Well, this is the first batch of "woods" I've made for myself in 6 years. Took me three weeks but I finally got er' done. Can't wait to run one through a critter this season! 

Nice bouquet, don't you think.









Man they look sexy parked in the quiver of my #45 Black Widow! They'll look even better when one is soaked in pink, foamy blood. :twisted: 









Cheers,

Tex


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

The tile's done!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes Zim, the tile is done... :roll: Nice arrows huh!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex Those are some good looking arrows nice work man. Now only if you did some carbon arrows.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Great looking arrows, I had a guy back in Pa/ do some Carbons last year . If I can figure out how to post some pics. Like to show ya.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, those are very pretty. Great job.... hope you get to sink one in a critter this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's some Beeman Carbons I did for bwhntr last year.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

God ****! Them is nice!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> God ****! Them is nice!


I'd thank you to not take the Lords name in vain on this sight. Not that it offends me, but Elk22 and North Slope are probably curled up in the fetal position sucking their thumbs right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are gang good looking there tex nice work.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You are a sexy man.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice Tex! I'd be afraid to shoot something that looked that good.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man TEX they are almost too purdy to shoot. I thought I spent a lot of time on my arrows. I stopped using wraps since they made my live hard to fix a fletch. I look forward to the kill pics with those beauties


----------

